# Pride Of Ringwood History



## sosman (28/1/06)

After a bet on Australia day, I did some digging into the history of Pride of Ringwood and came up with info that may be of interest to others:

http://brewiki.org/PrideOfRingwood


----------



## Josh (28/1/06)

Thanks for the info. But more importantly, what was the bet and did you win?


----------



## sosman (28/1/06)

Josh said:


> Thanks for the info. But more importantly, what was the bet and did you win?
> [post="105089"][/post]​


Like taking candy from a baby, Chimay Grand Reserve (mentioned at the link).


----------



## WillM (2/2/06)

Hey Sosman

Read the history and have a question.

Does anyone ever use the Native Tassie Hop that was breed with the pride of ringwood? I imagine it would be interesting to try it for a true Australian beer.

Will


----------



## Jazzafish (2/2/06)

Very interesting...

From the malt shovel brewery's site: http://www.maltshovel.com.au/frames.asp?page=golden.asp
Need to use the menu to go to the history of James Squire.


> 1795 When James was granted thirty acres at Kissing Point on 22 July 1795, he noticed other emancipists had not claimed the nearby land. Displaying his resourcefulness as the father of Australian brewing, James marched them into the Colonial Secretary's office to claim their land grants and then purchased each property for one shilling. By 1806, the Squire estate stretched across one thousand acres, from the current Gladesville Bridge to the Ryde Rail Bridge and from the harbour to north of Victoria Road.
> 
> 1802 The revelation that the British Army was trafficking in rum created an uproar in the fledgling colony. Governor King was gravely concerned about the corruption spread by rum, and he began to officially endorse the brewing of beer. English hops and brewing equipment were regularly transported on convict ships at the government's expense; in fact, HMS Porpoise delivered an entire cargo of hops plants for Squire's farm.
> 
> 1805 After three seasons of toil, James successfully grew the first Australian hops plants. The following summer, Squire attended Government House with two vines of hops. Governor King was so pleased with the flavour and quality that he "directed a cow to be given to Mr Squire from the Government herd".



I believed that these hops evolved into POR...

EDIT: more info on the link


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/2/06)

Sosman.

Another good read that gives a little info into the history and origin of the Pride of Ringwood hop is _"The Amber Nectar"_ by Keith Dunstan (formerly of Herald Sun fame). Great book on the history of beer and brewing in Victoria. Even if it is a little if not totally CUB-centric.  

Not sure if it's still in print... I've got a pristine copy courtesy of my wife. Her school library didn't want it and never put it on the shelves. So your's truly got it gratis.  

Warren -


----------



## KoNG (2/2/06)

so thats where JSB's.. governor King came from. Good Drop


----------



## plunkett195 (14/10/15)

Hey, I know this is very old, but I'm trying to find out history on POR. I live in Ringwood and want to know where the Ringwood Research Station for CUB was. 
That original link isn't working. Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## Yob (14/10/15)

howdy neighbor.. :lol: h34r:

I believe that land is all suburb now,

LINKY 1

Link 2


----------



## sstacey (14/10/15)

Yob, nice link2. 
According to google, the address was 483 Maroondah highway. Does that fit?


----------



## plunkett195 (14/10/15)

Yep, I just found that address too.
And Yob, I believe I live on the same road as you


----------



## Yob (14/10/15)

Cool anywhere near Dublin road?


----------



## plunkett195 (14/10/15)

Further down. White picket fence in front of the pedestrian crossing at the high school.
You're near Dublin yeah?


----------



## Yob (14/10/15)

That addie is a vw showroom


----------



## MHB (14/10/15)

Another good reference is "the Hop Industry in Australia" by Helen R. Pearce 1976 ( lots of luck finding a copy outside a good library)
Be very wary of anything published about James Squire, Tooheys appears to have employed a bunch of writers to create an "historical novel" featuring JS, a lot of which is a bit suspect (insert tongue in cheek giff here)

When they refer to POR being a cross between Pride of Kent and a wild Tasmanian hop, they aren't referring to native hop (there aren't any) its a feral hop that has escaped from hops cultivated by settlers.

Mark


----------



## plunkett195 (14/10/15)

Haha, I did read some rubbish about JS that seemed like BS. I've read similar BS about Matilda bay.
And, yeah, I knew there was no native hops to tassie, so I was getting quite confused reading about that.
Cheers


----------



## MHB (14/10/15)

Reminds me of the antiques trade - old pictures are called "Instant Ancestors" - adds credibility apparently.
M


----------



## Yob (14/10/15)

plunkett195 said:


> Further down. White picket fence in front of the pedestrian crossing at the high school.
> You're near Dublin yeah?


Yep, just look for the White Subaru's with the brewing stickers on the bumper :lol:


----------

